# Dug a lot of bottles out of these but never expected to own one my Christmas present



## digger mcdirt (Dec 20, 2013)

I have dug a train load of bottles out of old privies over the last 30 + years but never thought I would own one. This was behind a local old house and I just had to have it so I bought it for myself for Christmas ! It was built by the WPA in 1932 here they built 128 in our county and as far as I can determine this is the last one standing! I remember going to one as a kid and today they are a forgotten piece of how our forefathers lived. This still has the original concrete stand the seat went on and as you can see in the 3rd pic the original lid and seat. The corncrib and this was saved I had it moved to my house ( my house is a circa 1860's and am going to place it where the original privy here sat ) It was grown up and was a job getting it out but   worth the effort and cost. I paid $250 for it and that included moving it to my house from the woods by the man who bought the farm. I remember the family very well that lived in the house the man was a WW1 veteran.  I will use it for yard tools etc and just a neat piece of American history. Yes I will hang an old Sears catalog in it [] and maybe sat a old bottle or two inside []


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 20, 2013)

2nd pic


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 20, 2013)

3rd pic


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Christmas McDirt, I like it, but wish you would put up some more/bigger photos. I'm not getting the interior atmospherics...


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 20, 2013)

Great buy[8|]~~you can do a lot of thinking in a place like that[]~Great  (Man) cave!~~~Fred


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's a bigger one of the inside (I have not assembled the base , seat etc yet as I am going to move it over to the spot of the original one here) it is appox 4 ft x 4 ft and 6 ft tall at the door. All is original minus the door hinge bolts and some nails. I intend to level it up on a treated 4X4 base .


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 20, 2013)

That is very nice.  I am glad you saved the building. Scott


----------



## sandchip (Dec 21, 2013)

Great save!


----------



## treasurekidd (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome buy digger, a great little piece of history that deserves to be saved. You should clean it up nice and  add the moon and star symbols into the door!


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 19, 2014)




----------

